# Scende zucchero dall' Olimpo dei Manager biondi



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Ho saputo che lavori anche domani. 
Volevo augurarti buon week end.
E intanto penso alla tua splendida pelle...com' era quel termine?

Disreattiva manager. Disreattiva.
Possibile che non te lo ricordi? Buon week end anche a te.
E attento all'umidità...

e' vero...hai la pelle dis...anche .._.lei?_

Non abbocco mi dispiace. Ma posso dirti che anche lei è dis. Ora poi con il nude look...

Non farmici pensare Principessa...potrei chiudere gli occhi e...non sarebbe serio.
Il mio week end sarà totalmente dedicato al lavoro, nel MIO ufficio si è accumulata una quantità incredibile di roba e la devo smaltire entro lunedi, perchè avrò una riunione importante quindi...
Ma sarò a tua disposizione per qualsiasi fisima ti venga in mente.

Io non mi faccio le fisime, _carino_, ma vedrò di farmene venire qualcuna per essere pronta a fartene partecipe martedi.
Sai, carino, fisimare da sola non mi diverte ma prometto che lunedi sarai sempre nei miei pensieri mentre tu sarai nella cripta dei Manager mannari.
Non è vero che sei sempre a mia disposizione.

Hai ragione......non sono sempre a tua disposizione....ma nemmeno tu. E questo ci rende pari, non trovi?
...e lei...è semplicemente fantastica....e cicciottella....
Spero di averti dato buoni argomenti per eventuali fisime post week...
...cicciottella...(altro smile)

E no. Non siamo pari. Io posso uscire con più tranquillità di te. 
Non ti vedo uomo da vita notturna quindi immagino che organizzare le nostre serate non sia impresa semplice.
la prima regola dei traditori è: non cambiare le abitudini.(insisto fortemente sull'opportunità del motel di giorno.)

O no. Non dirmi che è cicciottella se no vado davvero in fisima e potrei occuparti tutta la giornata di martedi parlando di lei.
Paura eh?

...nessuna paura....solo piacere....

Ripeto. Non abbocco. Sono asessuata.
Buon week di nuovo

sarai asessuata ma provochi.

Chi. Io? Flap flap. Come ti permetti?

Mi permetto principessa. Mi permetto. 
Prometti che comincerai a parlare?

In che senso? Non sono muta.

A parlare con me mentre..

Intendi...

sarò più chiaro quando sarà il momento.
Buon week







Non ho dichiarazioni da rilasciare sul sopra citato scambio di mail avute con Manager oggi.
Soprattutto al duo diabolico Eliade:scared:&Eliado:scared:


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Io invece ne ho un commento da fare, anzi una domanda...e sono anche piuttosto irritata...

Ora dimmi in quale parte di questo scambio di mail ci vedi un rapporto di solo sesso??

Ma 'ndo cacchio lo vedi 'sto Dom???


Io a momenti vedo un micio da coccolare...


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Fammi capire...tu questo lo chiami troieggio di due ore? 
Quello di cui hai parlato in un altro commento?
Scherzi?


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1089 ha detto:
			
		

> Io invece ne ho un commento da fare, anzi una domanda...e sono anche piuttosto irritata...
> 
> Ora dimmi in quale parte di questo scambio di mail ci vedi un rapporto di solo sesso??
> 
> ...


Anzi...aggiungo, mi ci gioco le balls di qualche ometto del forum, è più DOM il fedele Eliado che 'sto qui. :condom:


----------



## Cattivik (14 Aprile 2012)

_"la prima regola dei traditori è: non cambiare le abitudini.(insisto fortemente sull'opportunità del motel di giorno.)"

_Questa la metterei come regola N°1 la principe!

Tebe Grand rettore dell'ateno "Teoria pratica e ingegnerizzazione del tradimento"

Cattivik


----------



## Eliado (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliade, come si fa a quotarti tutta?
Tebe, mi sono iscritto solo per commentarti il blog e ne aprirò uno anche io.
Ora è guerra, nessun prigioniero.


----------



## Eliado (14 Aprile 2012)

Tebe mi sembra che Cattivik ti broccoli, ci farei un pensierino perchè sulla carta sembra "più nelle tue corde" di manager la cozza erotica.


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1096 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade, come si fa a quotarti tutta?
> Tebe, mi sono iscritto solo per commentarti il blog e ne aprirò uno anche io.
> Ora è guerra, nessun prigioniero.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Grandissimo!!!!! Ahuahauahauhauahauahuahauaha
Si quotami tutta!!! :rotfl:



PS Per quotare qui basta che clicchi su "​
Rispondi"(in alto a destra sul mio messaggio) invece che su "Invia commento".


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1096 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade, come si fa a quotarti tutta?
> Tebe, mi sono iscritto solo per commentarti il blog e ne aprirò uno anche io.
> Ora è guerra, nessun prigioniero.


Grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!
benvenuto! :carneval:
:carneval::carneval:

era ora!


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt1102 ha detto:
			
		

> Grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!
> benvenuto!
> :carneval:
> 
> era ora!


:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1100 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:
> Grandissimo!!!!! Ahuahauahauhauahauahuahauaha
> Si quotami tutta!!! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Si, quotami tutta?

Ma Eliade!!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1096 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade, come si fa a quotarti tutta?
> Tebe, mi sono iscritto solo per commentarti il blog e ne aprirò uno anche io.
> Ora è guerra, nessun prigioniero.


:culo:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Aprile 2012)

Che bello abbiamo Eliado!!!! Siiiii! 

Per il resto...

Tebina bella, sai quando scrivevi certi confronti tra te e Manager e io facevo sbav sbav?
Per questo qui faccio yawn.... boring...

Non che tu ti debba scopare Manager solo per intrattenere il forum, certo (più o meno) solo che... ma tu ora ti stai divertendo?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1097 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe mi sembra che Cattivik ti broccoli, ci farei un pensierino perchè sulla carta sembra "più nelle tue corde" di manager la cozza erotica.


La cozza erotica.... :rotfl: :rotfl: 


Io ho fatto sbav sbav a certi racconti, epperò non riesco a smettere di ridere... giuro che questa definizione la riciclo.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1107 ha detto:
			
		

> Che bello abbiamo Eliado!!!! Siiiii!
> 
> Per il resto...
> 
> ...


No. Non mi sto divertendo. Infatti in genere quando riporto cose di lui ci aggiungo anche i miei commenti emozionali, questa volta invece ho fatto un mero copia e incolla.
Credo che il terzo incontro in motel sia vicino (vicino in questa storia vuol dire almeno ancora 15 giorni) e vediamo li.
In questa storia continuo a sospendere giudizi.XD


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1107 ha detto:
			
		

> Che bello abbiamo Eliado!!!! Siiiii!
> 
> Per il resto...
> 
> ...


Quotoneee!!!!!!!!



			
				Tebe;bt1104 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, quotami tutta?
> 
> Ma Eliade!!!!


Oh...son fedele (fino a prova contraria) mica monaca! :unhappy:
Che poi tebe, hai visto come ha chiamato il blog? L'angolo dei bravi ragazzi! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1108 ha detto:
			
		

> La cozza erotica.... :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Io ho fatto sbav sbav a certi racconti, epperò non riesco a smettere di ridere... giuro che questa definizione la riciclo.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


sono rovinata....


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1110 ha detto:
			
		

> Quotoneee!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh...son fedele (fino a prova contraria) mica monaca!
> Che poi tebe, hai visto come ha chiamato il blog? *L'angolo dei bravi ragazzi! *:rotfl:


Cosa??? Ha aperto il blog davvero???
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1112 ha detto:
			
		

> Cosa??? Ha aperto il blog davvero???
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Sisi!!! :carneval:


----------



## geko (14 Aprile 2012)

Ma che roba è? Un harmony? Che tristezza... Tebina addomesticata, ma non nel senso che intendo io di solito... nel senso che 'sto manager ti ha proprio sedata. XD Reagisci, ribellati!


----------



## Flavia (14 Aprile 2012)

non vorrei essere il bastian contrario, ma da alcune cose che hai scritto manager mi sta diventando antipatico


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1116 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che roba è? Un harmony? Che tristezza... Tebina addomesticata, ma non nel senso che intendo io di solito... nel senso che 'sto manager ti ha proprio sedata. XD Reagisci, ribellati!


Tebina addomesticata sto cazzo!:incazzato:

Adesso vi faccio vedere io...:diavoletto: ho in mente una cosa che....(non posso ancora dire niente perchè se no Eliado mi punta...stai attento perchè punterà anche te visto che mi fai da tutor anti invornimeto... Non so se hai letto il suo commento. E' una guerra. Niente prigionieri....)


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1118 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina addomesticata sto cazzo!:incazzato:
> 
> Adesso vi faccio vedere io...:diavoletto: ho in mente una cosa che....(non posso ancora dire niente perchè se no Eliado mi punta...stai attento perchè punterà anche te visto che mi fai da tutor anti invornimeto... Non so se hai letto il suo commento. E' una guerra. Niente prigionieri....)


 Tebe..ma 'ndo vai?? Che a me più che un guerriero, mi sembri una prigioniera...
Dicci cosa hai in mente, prima che sia troppo tardi e che combini qualche guaio...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1119 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe..ma 'ndo vai?? Che a me più che un guerriero, mi sembri una prigioniera...
> *Dicci cosa hai in mente, prima che sia troppo tardi e che combini qualche guaio*...:unhappy:


MAI! Non mi avrete viva, maledetti!:kungfu::mili:
E' una sporca guerra adesso. E non l'ho voluta io!:voodoo:


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1120 ha detto:
			
		

> MAI! Non mi avrete viva, maledetti!:kungfu::mili:
> E' una sporca guerra adesso. E non l'ho voluta io!


Tu farai qualche guaio incredibile...già me lo sento....:unhappy:


----------



## Eliado (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1123 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu farai qualche guaio incredibile...già me lo sento....:unhappy:


sai qual'è il guaio che farà stà qui? E che tirerà matto manager,perchè tu non ce l' hai davanti sta carognetta e sto pensando di cambiare titolo al blog. Salviamo Manager dalle grinfie di Tebe.  Cattivik sei la nostra ultima speranza. sacrificati per noi. E se hai bisogno di un ortopedico per il dopo sono a tua disposizione.


----------



## Cattivik (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1124 ha detto:
			
		

> sai qual'è il guaio che farà stà qui? E che tirerà matto manager,perchè tu non ce l' hai davanti sta carognetta e sto pensando di cambiare titolo al blog. Salviamo Manager dalle grinfie di Tebe.  Cattivik sei la nostra ultima speranza. sacrificati per noi. E se hai bisogno di un ortopedico per il dopo sono a tua disposizione.


Ho sempre sognato nella mia vita d'essere chiamato a dire questa mitica frase...

Quando il gioco si fa duro i duri iniziano a giocare...

Sono pronto eccomi!!!


Ops aspetta... Ok dentiera messa... Parrucchino pure... Sospensorio anche... Ma mi sembra che mi manca qualcosa...

Che stupido!! Il viagra!!! Per essere sicuro porto la flebo mix viagra cialis!

Eliado... Conosci un buon produttore di pappa reale ?

Cattivik

P.S. Tebe non ci credo che sei tremenda come ti descrive Eliado... Secondo me sei molto peggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Dimenticavo una cosa... Ma Tede? Gli vado a genio?


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1124 ha detto:
			
		

> sai qual'è il guaio che farà stà qui? E che tirerà matto manager,perchè tu non ce l' hai davanti sta carognetta e sto pensando di cambiare titolo al blog. Salviamo Manager dalle grinfie di Tebe.  Cattivik sei la nostra ultima speranza. sacrificati per noi. E se hai bisogno di un ortopedico per il dopo sono a tua disposizione.


Salviamolo!!! :rotfl:


----------

